# My Macro Distance Jobbo



## palmermethod (Feb 25, 2008)

My cheapo digital camera has a macro focus range of 10cm (4 inches) and I never quite get it right. So I made this to make that part of it easier. 

I set up the camera & tripod and put the stick on the lens to get anexact measurement for macro shots.


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Bob , I'm new at this photo stuff as you can tell by my post in Show off your pens forum . Can you tell me more about the stick idea ? I don't quite understand what this is about , but I'm interested . Thanks .


----------



## turned_for_good (Feb 26, 2008)

Macro is a setting on a camera to take real close up pictures.  I believe that this is used to be a quick judge of the minimum distance that his camera will work at.  He sets up his camera and puts this against the lens and the pen to make sure that he is not too close.


----------



## R2 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## palmermethod (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> Hey Bob , I'm new at this photo stuff as you can tell by my post in Show off your pens forum . Can you tell me more about the stick idea ? I don't quite understand what this is about , but I'm interested . Thanks .



Heres a pic..


----------



## Dalecamino (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks very much for the picture . It's clear to me now . I thought that was what it was for , but remembering what a pen looked like thru my camera , I said "no way" ! You can't get a good picture of a pen that close !" So I had to ask , to be sure . I just got my camera & still learning about it in my spare time . Thank you for posting the stick . And for the extra effort to help me understand . This will help me in the future .


----------



## DocRon (Feb 27, 2008)

Palmermethod, you are on the right track. I took photos of flowers for many years using a range finder camera with a auxiliary close-up lens. The focus distance was 9 inches, which just happened to be the span of my hand between outstretched thumb and little finger. I held camera in one hand, measured with the other, and bingo. An SLR sure was easier, tho.
Ron


----------



## VisExp (Feb 27, 2008)

Bob

I may be mistaken, but I've always understand the focusing distance to be from the film plane, in the case of a film camera, to the subject.  I would imagine it to be from the camera sensor to the subject in the case of a digital camera.

If I am correct then, using your stick the way you show in your picture, you are not getting a perfect focus but are relying on the depth of field.

Most semi-pro camera have a mark on the camera body which indicate where the film/sensor plane is.  It is normally just a circle with a short line through it.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VisExp_
> 
> Bob
> 
> ...



You're correct, focus distance is from the film or sensor plane, not the front of the lens.  But, the macro focusing distance for P & S cameras is not the same thing, it's merely as close as you can get the camera and still have it focus on whatever happens to occupy the focus sensor area.  A better and more efficient method is to situate the pen at a distance from the camera so that it just about fills the viewfinder from side to side or corner to corner depending on how it's oriented.  Then you hardly have to do any cropping.


----------

